# TORONTO - MY VIEW



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Bloor and Dufferin Sts.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4191317210/] Tim Hortons Reflections by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

Bloor and Dufferin Sts.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4183430874/] Phone Booth by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4175246771/] Telus Building by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4170200983/] The Silver Dollar by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


Near Royal Ontario Museum
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4157282822/] Old Toronto by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4156934578/] Street Car by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Toronto's Union Train Station was flooded a few days ago. You wouldn't believe your eyes.










The mayor.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ awesome :lol: Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

wow very nice photos!


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice town :cheers:


----------



## Ben Shi (Jun 5, 2012)

beautiful buliding and picture


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing images...:cheers2:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Let's continue this journey.

Queen and Bathurst


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Queen West


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Dufferin and Bloor


















OCAD


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Distillery District



















My classic shot. Glad I captured it.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some very unique and distinctive photos. Thanks.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Great shots of Toronto! Didn´t know about the OCAD building...love it :cheers:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Trinity Bellwoods Park along Queen St. A mecca for hipsters, artists and lesbians.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7540631064/] Hippy Park by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]



Europe? No. College Street.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7540635684/] Church on College St. by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


York University
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7540638146/] York University by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Near King and John. Some nice detailing.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7219154808/] IMG_8614 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Air Canada Center
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7147109619/] DSC02634 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Toronto International Airport
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6332808617/] Toronto Airport 023 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6333565316/] Toronto Airport 030 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6333185727/] Toronto Airport 031 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6333187897/] Toronto Airport 033 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6333190801/] Toronto Airport 036 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6334606603/] Toronto Airport 041 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6334610825/] Toronto Airport Starbucks by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6334613985/] Toronto Airport 045 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6339176722/] Toronto Airport 050 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6339179472/] Toronto Airport 056 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

To Terminal 3
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6338430483/] Toronto Airport 061 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6338463859/] Toronto Airport 064 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6339226866/] Toronto Airport 075 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6356168831/] Toronto Airport 089 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Queen West coffee shop


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Glad to see some new photos from you :cheers:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Notice anything about this?


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

del


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

C'Est in Toronto


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I think it's time for an update. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4932589949/] Toronto 030 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4932666085/] Toronto 012 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4933260094/] Toronto 016 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6913518063/] IMG_8479 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6913515739/] IMG_8474 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6913380617/] Toronto by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6913375659/] IMG_8480 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6913371347/] Modern Toronto by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6900953711/] IMG_8451 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6900951793/] IMG_8448 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6900949793/] IMG_8441 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Bathurst and Bloor

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6813562157/] IMG_8348 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6480070021/] York University 066 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6480060635/] York University 056 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

great contribution! I'd like to see more pics of pearson!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7777127556/] Toronto by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7777121334/] Expose Yourself by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

lezgotolondon said:


> great contribution! I'd like to see more pics of pearson!


Sure:
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6332790427/] Toronto Airport 013 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6333543698/] Toronto Airport 014 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6332793105/] Toronto Airport 015 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6333941758/] Toronto Airport 034 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6333942704/] Toronto Airport 035 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6333191635/] Toronto Airport 037 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6335359000/] Toronto Airport 040 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6335351410/] Toronto Airport 010 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6335354498/] Toronto Airport 039 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates...


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Etobicoke
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7799204120/] IMG_9287 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## SparksTO (Aug 12, 2012)

Rychlik thanks for the photos, they were just amazing.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great city with great skyline! I noticed that many of the new skyscrapers are not visible from the waterfront. Hope more skyscrapers will be constructed along the water.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7926282120/] IMG_9560-2 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7926288374/] IMG_9558 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7926293526/] IMG_9543 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## zardeven (Aug 28, 2012)

ohhh Toronto i like you its very nice place in the world...
Toronto airport limo service


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Lovely City. A starbucks too.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

paul62 said:


> Lovely City. A starbucks too.


Starbucks has taken over our city. :cheers:

There are some great buildings going up along King St. and Spadina. In fact, going south of that, there's a lot of new development.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

OCAD


----------



## adamMa (Nov 23, 2011)

:cheers: 









nice pics


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8013570196/] IMG_0120 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8013568643/] IMG_0119 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8013574304/] IMG_0118 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8013573395/] Laura Secord by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------

